# Pistol Shrimp



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

what else can you say....be glad they don't get big enough to get ya.....maybe...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have one of those...  he's getting way big and will prolly need his own tank sometime. 

I was trying to rearange some rock and didnt know he was hiding up in it. All i heard was this super loud SNAP! I thought i had broken a bulb or the tank LOL

I saw his antenna the other day... he's much bigger than the inch of shrimp he was last lol

Neat vid Rice!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

wickedly cool.


----------

